# L'Equipe:"Donnarumma becchino del PSG"



## Solo (10 Marzo 2022)

Il maggior quotidiano sportivo francese nell'edizione odierna dopo la sconfitta dei parigini a Madrid ha definito il portiere italiano il "becchino del PSG" a causa della sua papera che ha riaperto la partita.


----------



## Solo (10 Marzo 2022)

Spiaze


----------



## kekkopot (10 Marzo 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Il maggior quotidiano sportivo francese nell'edizione odierna dopo la sconfitta dei parigini a Madrid ha definito il portiere italiano il "becchino del PSG" a cause della sua papera che ha riaperto la partita.


Ci sono andati pure piano. Una qualificazione che si poteva considerare "chiusa" fino al 60esimo del secondo tempo. Il Modigliani l'ha riaperta proprio mentalmente per il Real e chiusa per il PSG che è passato dal controllare la partita a non riuscire neanche a fare un tiro.


----------



## ILMAGO (10 Marzo 2022)

Modigliani.


----------



## sacchino (10 Marzo 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Il maggior quotidiano sportivo francese nell'edizione odierna dopo la sconfitta dei parigini a Madrid ha definito il portiere italiano il "becchino del PSG" a cause della sua papera che ha riaperto la partita.


Sta raccogliendo ciò che ha seminato.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Il maggior quotidiano sportivo francese nell'edizione odierna dopo la sconfitta dei parigini a Madrid ha definito il portiere italiano il "becchino del PSG" a cause della sua papera che ha riaperto la partita.



L'infame si è conquistato un posto nella storia


----------



## claudiop77 (10 Marzo 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Il maggior quotidiano sportivo francese nell'edizione odierna dopo la sconfitta dei parigini a Madrid ha definito il portiere italiano il "becchino del PSG" a causa della sua papera che ha riaperto la partita.


Bravo Zizzo.
Sei entrato nella storia del PSG.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Sta raccogliendo ciò che ha seminato.



m...


----------



## 13-33 (10 Marzo 2022)

Il tempo è galantuomo...


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Marzo 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Il maggior quotidiano sportivo francese nell'edizione odierna dopo la sconfitta dei parigini a Madrid ha definito il portiere italiano il "becchino del PSG" a causa della sua papera che ha riaperto la partita.


Occhio che non è finita qui…. Mai lasciare il Milan in quel modo. La storia insegna.


----------



## hiei87 (10 Marzo 2022)

Speriamo che i nostri prendano appunti. Il prossimo sarà Kessiè.


----------



## jacky (10 Marzo 2022)

C’è un’isteria di massa su Donnarumma
Madò… l’era tremenda dei social che massacra senza pietà


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Marzo 2022)

stamattina per entrare al posto delle credenziali stavo scrivendo "donnarumma".
ma non sto godendo neanche tanto dai....
il top player.............


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> C’è un’isteria di massa su Donnarumma
> Madò… l’era tremenda dei social che massacra senza pietà



Merita di essere massacrato.


----------



## Devil man (10 Marzo 2022)

Oggi si gode!!


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Marzo 2022)

Ogni tanto una piccola soddisfazione ce la leviamo pure noi


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Marzo 2022)

D altronde l ha sempre detto, voleva il psg per fare la storia


----------



## bmb (10 Marzo 2022)

E c'era chi prendeva in giro Pocettino perché faceva giocare Navas.


----------



## Beppe85 (10 Marzo 2022)

Noi ridiamo e scherziamo ma siamo dei gufi paurosi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Marzo 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Il maggior quotidiano sportivo francese nell'edizione odierna dopo la sconfitta dei parigini a Madrid ha definito il portiere italiano il "becchino del PSG" a causa della sua papera che ha riaperto la partita.


Ormai é una garanzia.
Milan-Arsenal, Milan-Juve (una serie infinita, ne ha combinate tantissime in questi scontri), Milan-Inter (ancora con Milito, credo), ma anche un Milan-Roma.

Nelle partite che contano, che pesano, quando la pressione é alta, lui spesso va in tilt. Non regge la pressione.


----------



## Paolino (10 Marzo 2022)

Cosa era? Un Picasso ma di stu c...


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Marzo 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Il maggior quotidiano sportivo francese nell'edizione odierna dopo la sconfitta dei parigini a Madrid ha definito il portiere italiano il "becchino del PSG" a causa della sua papera che ha riaperto la partita.


Aspettavo questo momento con trepidazione e ora godooo, godo a profusione.

La mia non è solo una rivalsa verso un omuncolo che ha sputato sui nostri colori dimostrandosi anche indegno umanamente e dallo spessore nullo ma sono anche felicissimo che sia stata sbugiardata l'arroganza senza pari di uno sportivo che si è sempre sentito più grande del milan e sprecato nel milan.

Da noi il modigliani giocava per ripiego, per favore.
Il passaggio al psg è stato completato perchè le sue ambizioni sportive sono diverse.
Noi i pezzenti scarsi che giocano per obiettivi mediocri, lui il fenomeno che merita altri palcoscenici.

Il tutto ovviamente condito dalla malafede degli addetti ai lavori che hanno sempre lavorato senza tregua alla realizzazione di questo fenomeno mediatico.
Donnarumma non era un fenomeno ieri e non è un fenomeno oggi, ha sempre rubato soldi indegnamente sotto ricatto.

E oggi?

Oggi fa la fine di fantozzi, beccatevi questo video.
Goffo come fantozzi, ridicolo come fantozzi.
Donnarummooooo ... prrrrr ... direbbe il mitico Abatantuono.


Ah, non succede ma se succede ci rivediamo a fine campionato.


----------



## Rivera10 (10 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Aspettavo questo momento con trepidazione e ora godooo, godo a profusione.
> 
> La mia non è solo una rivalsa verso un omuncolo che ha sputato sui nostri colori dimostrandosi anche indegno umanamente e dallo spessore nullo ma sono anche felicissimo che sia stata sbugiardata l'arroganza senza pari di uno sportivo che si è sempre sentito più grande del milan e sprecato nel milan.
> 
> ...



Bravo fratello. Dollarumma per quello che ha fatto va insultato e ridicolizzato sempre.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Aspettavo questo momento con trepidazione e ora godooo, godo a profusione.
> 
> La mia non è solo una rivalsa verso un omuncolo che ha sputato sui nostri colori dimostrandosi anche indegno umanamente e dallo spessore nullo ma sono anche felicissimo che sia stata sbugiardata l'arroganza senza pari di uno sportivo che si è sempre sentito più grande del milan e sprecato nel milan.
> 
> ...


Ma caressa che dice???

Carossa raccontami di fantozzo.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Marzo 2022)

è qui la festa?


----------



## JoKeR (10 Marzo 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> C’è un’isteria di massa su Donnarumma
> Madò… l’era tremenda dei social che massacra senza pietà


Eh no, qui se l'è cercata lui, altro che era social..

Ha anche osato dire che lo abbiamo messo noi alla porta e che lui aspettava.... l'ha detto lui non noi.


----------



## Nevergiveup (10 Marzo 2022)

Ho letto che Zizzo e Neymar son venuti alle mani negli spogliatoi dopo la partita.. banda di viziatelli, il calcio è un altra roba. Un grazie di cuore a Modric, Benzema e Carletto che hanno rimesso la Chiesa al centro del villaggio.


----------



## chicagousait (10 Marzo 2022)

Tra quanto diranno che è colpa del Milan perchè Mr 12 milioni non riesce a gestire la pressione delle grandi partite?

Ah il karma calcistico colpisce sempre, altro che la maledizione del 9


----------



## Albijol (10 Marzo 2022)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Tra quanto diranno che è colpa del Milan perchè Mr 12 milioni non riesce a gestire la pressione delle grandi partite?
> 
> Ah il karma calcistico colpisce sempre, altro che la maledizione del 9


La colpa è dei milanisti che in tv lo hanno gufato, non lo sai? Gli abbiamo tolto la serenità dal nostro divano di casa


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Marzo 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Occhio che non è finita qui…. Mai lasciare il Milan in quel modo. La storia insegna.


Il Karma


----------



## cris (10 Marzo 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Il maggior quotidiano sportivo francese nell'edizione odierna dopo la sconfitta dei parigini a Madrid ha definito il portiere italiano il "becchino del PSG" a causa della sua papera che ha riaperto la partita.


Oh nooooo


----------



## gabri65 (10 Marzo 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Il maggior quotidiano sportivo francese nell'edizione odierna dopo la sconfitta dei parigini a Madrid ha definito il portiere italiano il "becchino del PSG" a causa della sua papera che ha riaperto la partita.



I franzosi son mica come gli itagliani corrotti e senzapalle, sai.

Son schifosi maledetti, ma un po' di spina dorsale ce l'hanno quando viene il momento, eh.


----------



## folletto (10 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> La colpa è dei milanisti che in tv lo hanno gufato, non lo sai? Gli abbiamo tolto la serenità dal nostro divano di casa


Squalifica in arrivo per il Milan in CL, non si fa così…….
Mamma mia quanto godo per Leotardo e Melmarumma


----------



## vannu994 (10 Marzo 2022)

Ragazzi che risveglio stamani, ieri sera ho esultato come ad un goal del Milan. Ciao Schifosooooo!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Marzo 2022)

Ma ci pensate che questo somaro ha tentato di fare un dribbling a rientrare verso la sua porta ?
Con un toro come Benzema che lo caricava ?    

Io ancora stento a crederci,il modigliani,il portiere più forte al mondo con un qi inferiore a quello di una pietra


----------



## gabri65 (10 Marzo 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> stamattina per entrare al posto delle credenziali stavo scrivendo "donnarumma".
> ma non sto godendo neanche tanto dai....
> il top player.............



Mi sarebbe piaciuto vederti quando hai saputo della notizia.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Marzo 2022)

E' riuscito davvero ad entrare nella storia del PSG.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Marzo 2022)




----------



## diavoloINme (10 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


>


In prima pagina.

Le sua ambizioni sono state soddisfatte.
Circo gigio.


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Marzo 2022)

Ah si, il Pablo Pi*azzo


----------



## gabri65 (10 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


>



A memoria eterna.

Non avrai gli occhi stasera, né orecchie, né lingua.
Vagherai per l'oltretomba cieco, sordo e muto,
e i defunti diranno: "Ecco Donnarumma, lo stolto che
credeva di prendersi gioco dell'AC Milan 1899".

(semicit.)


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Marzo 2022)

Dollarman,dopo la paperona di ieri sera e gli sganassoni presi da Neymar,diventerà così


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mi sarebbe piaciuto vederti quando hai saputo della notizia.


vista in diretta. che ********.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Marzo 2022)

Grossa pietra tombale sulla sua carriera, penso che quella definitiva arriverà agli spareggi mondiali.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Dollarman,dopo la paperona di ieri sera e gli sganassoni presi da Neymar,diventerà così
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 1924



Così è proprio un figlio di Raiola.


----------



## IDRIVE (10 Marzo 2022)

Dollarumma, Paperumma, Dollarman, Goffarumma, l'Infame, il Bimbominkia, Modigliani... e ora anche "Il becchino", in una cosa è il miglior portiere del mondo: nel collezionare soprannomi che lo perculano.


----------



## Rivera10 (10 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> A memoria eterna.
> 
> Non avrai gli occhi stasera, né orecchie, né lingua.
> Vagherai per l'oltretomba cieco, sordo e muto,
> ...



Bella la citazione dall' Iliade però Gabri Ettore era un uomo...Dollarumma è quel che è.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> A memoria eterna.
> 
> Non avrai gli occhi stasera, né orecchie, né lingua.
> Vagherai per l'oltretomba cieco, sordo e muto,
> ...



ave mio sommo


----------



## folletto (10 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma ci pensate che questo somaro ha tentato di fare un dribbling a rientrare verso la sua porta ?
> Con un toro come Benzema che lo caricava ?
> 
> Io ancora stento a crederci,il modigliani,il portiere più forte al mondo con un qi inferiore a quello di una pietra


Antipatia verso le pietre per caso?

Ora ci vorrebbe qualcosa di grosso da parte dell’usurpatore della 10 alias il becco


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (10 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Dollarman,dopo la paperona di ieri sera e gli sganassoni presi da Neymar,diventerà così
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 1924


Fra l'altro ieri sera si vedeva chiaramente la pancetta sotto la maglia...per avere poco piu` di 20 anni e` messo abbastanza male fisicamente, per non parlare della mancanza di professionalita`


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (10 Marzo 2022)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Speriamo che i nostri prendano appunti. Il prossimo sarà Kessiè.


Kessie è forte per davvero a differenza di sto coso


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Marzo 2022)

Ma quello che è sfuggito a tutti è che Donnarumma una cosa del genere l'aveva già fatto in una delle ultime partite della nazionale, non ricordo contro chi li ci è mancato un pelo. Ieri il pelo non è bastato.


----------



## hiei87 (10 Marzo 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Kessie è forte per davvero a differenza di sto coso


È forte ma anche da noi ha alternato periodi di forma mostruosa ad anni di prestazioni deludenti. A seconda di dove andrà, potrebbe pentirsene.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (10 Marzo 2022)

Becchino.....i PArigini quando vogliono sono simpatici dai


----------



## gabri65 (10 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Bella la citazione dall' Iliade però Gabri Ettore era un uomo...Dollarumma è quel che è.



Vero. Ma non ho saputo resistere, il regalo di Benzema è stato troppo, troppo bello.



diavoloINme ha scritto:


> ave mio sommo



Merito tuo, maestro.

Quella foto dovrebbe essere affissa a Milanello, l'AC Milan 1899 è una cosa seria e non per tutti. Sfortunatamente non nel territorio nazionale, ma un giorno forse le cose cambieranno.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (10 Marzo 2022)

con quello sguardo a scemo assente ieri,mentre combinava la papera dell'anno, stava pensando al suo prossimo passaggio al Real Madrid ,il Bernabeu,la presentazione,contratti,Mino......e poi come d'improvviso un catino di merxa e' arrivato stile macchina Vigorsol!! Capita mediocre....


----------



## Victorss (10 Marzo 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> stamattina per entrare al posto delle credenziali stavo scrivendo "donnarumma".
> ma non sto godendo neanche tanto dai....
> il top player.............


Quanto hai sempre avuto ragione su di lui! Un portiere con alcune qualità importanti ma altrettante lacune insanabili! Avevi ragione su tutto! Quanto godo!


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (10 Marzo 2022)

Ricordo le battaglie che abbiamo fatto io e Willyilcoyote85 contro Donnarumma dicendo che era sopravvalutato etc. Una miriade di Milanista ci dava contro qua sul forum. 
Ora godo per quel cesso di portiere ed ho anche una piccola rivincita contro chi mi prendeva in giro per ciò che dicevo. 

"Ma sai quel che dici? Ha preso il posto a Diego Lopezo!" cit. Indimenticabile ahahaha


----------



## Victorss (10 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Vero. Ma non ho saputo resistere, il regalo di Benzema è stato troppo, troppo bello.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A proposito di regalo Gabri, oggi è il mio compleanno! Dollarman non poteva farmi regalo più bello! Giuro che godo ai limiti della vergogna


----------



## malos (10 Marzo 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ricordo le battaglie che abbiamo fatto io e Willyilcoyote85 contro Donnarumma dicendo che era sopravvalutato etc. Una miriade di Milanista ci dava contro qua sul forum.
> Ora godo per quel cesso di portiere ed ho anche una piccola rivincita contro chi mi prendeva in giro per ciò che dicevo.
> 
> "Ma sai quel che dici? Ha preso il posto a Diego Lopezo!" cit. Indimenticabile ahahaha


Io è da anni che lo volevo fuori da Milanello, da anni.


----------



## gabri65 (10 Marzo 2022)

Victorss ha scritto:


> A proposito di regalo Gabri, oggi è il mio compleanno! Dollarman non poteva farmi regalo più bello! Giuro che godo ai limiti della vergogna




Auguroni, amico! Bellissima giornata per te allora, goditela!


----------



## meteoras1982 (10 Marzo 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ricordo le battaglie che abbiamo fatto io e Willyilcoyote85 contro Donnarumma dicendo che era sopravvalutato etc. Una miriade di Milanista ci dava contro qua sul forum.
> Ora godo per quel cesso di portiere ed ho anche una piccola rivincita contro chi mi prendeva in giro per ciò che dicevo.
> 
> "Ma sai quel che dici? Ha preso il posto a Diego Lopezo!" cit. Indimenticabile ahahaha



Cessone clamoroso, mai voluto quando era al Milan, sopravvalutatissimo dalla stampa e giornalisti, godo da matti per la papera di ieri ah ah!!


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Marzo 2022)

Ma della pagella dell'equipe ne vogliamo parlare??
2 
DUE 

AHAHAAHAH


----------



## Pungiglione (10 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Grossa pietra tombale sulla sua carriera, penso che quella definitiva arriverà agli spareggi mondiali.


Una bella cappella già con la macedonia e il mio pronostico Besiktas 2026 verrà bruciato sul tempo


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma della pagella dell'equipe ne vogliamo parlare??
> 2
> DUE
> 
> AHAHAAHAH


Gravina che dice?
È colpa dei fischi di San Siro?

Non si fischiah il pottiero della nazionaleh!! 
Vergognahh!!!

Tiettelo er pippa. 
E forza Portogallo .
Vi aspetto anche su quel fiume...


----------



## Nevergiveup (10 Marzo 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ricordo le battaglie che abbiamo fatto io e Willyilcoyote85 contro Donnarumma dicendo che era sopravvalutato etc. Una miriade di Milanista ci dava contro qua sul forum.
> Ora godo per quel cesso di portiere ed ho anche una piccola rivincita contro chi mi prendeva in giro per ciò che dicevo.
> 
> "Ma sai quel che dici? Ha preso il posto a Diego Lopezo!" cit. Indimenticabile ahahaha


Prometteva bene ma come quasi tutti gli assistiti del suino il credere di essere già tra i più forti ne ha fermato la crescita inesorabilmente.. è lo stesso giocatore di 5 anni fa ma a 18 anni certe cose le puoi perdonare oggi no. Resta il fatto che il tifo annebbia la vista ma tornare a vederci chiaramente in questo caso è stupendo.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Marzo 2022)

Ma veramente modigliani guadagna 14 mln netti annui ?


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Marzo 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Prometteva bene ma come quasi tutti gli assistiti del suino il credere di essere già tra i più forti ne ha fermato la crescita inesorabilmente.. è lo stesso giocatore di 5 anni fa ma a 18 anni certe cose le puoi perdonare oggi no. Resta il fatto che il tifo annebbia la vista ma tornare a vederci chiaramente in questo caso è stupendo.


Scusa se ti condradico non è come 5 anni fa è molto peggio.


----------



## Pungiglione (10 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Gravina che dice?
> È colpa dei fischi di San Siro?
> 
> Non si fischiah il pottiero della nazionaleh!!
> ...


Tra i giornalisti/opinionisti vari, molti sono in malafede, altri non guardano le partite perciò si fidano di ciò che dicono quelli "interessati" a portare una certa narrazione del fenomeno, che è un fenomeno si ma mediatico. Da sempre noi milanisti qua nel forum diciamo che nelle grandi partite se la fa sotto e tecnicamente è scarso in alcuni fondamentali, eppure degli pseudo esperti nessuno lo aveva previsto ahahahahah

È palese che questo ragazzo non è assolutamente adatto a quei livelli ed è semplicemente figlio di una certa narrazione mediatica, dovuta esclusivamente al fatto di aver giocato titolare nel milan a 16 anni. In un momento in cui era di fatto l'unico disponibile, fisicamente già sviluppato e perciò proponibile come prima scelta. È un miracolato, letteralmente.

Ogni portiere del mondo normodotato ogni tanto ti fa il miracolo. Il portiere forte, il portiere top è quello che sbaglia meno possibile e in aggiunta a questo ogni tanto ti fa il miracolo. Zizzo dollarman detto O'Dollar è scarso nelle uscite, scarso con la palla tra i piedi (la sensazione di tranquillità che trasmette Mike rispetto all'ansia generalizzata di quando aveva palla Zizzo rende le partite del Milan molto più godibili  ), rivedibile nei tiri dalla media-corta distanza, non azzecca mai un big match (l'unico che mi viene in mente fu un Milan-Napoli 0-0 con Gattuso).

Insomma è un portiere discreto come tanti ma definirlo un top 3 mondo a reti unificate non si sa come sia stato possibile, magie del Sistema Italia


----------



## danjr (10 Marzo 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Kessie è forte per davvero a differenza di sto coso


Ce lo dimostrasse allora


----------



## markjordan (10 Marzo 2022)

godo ma sereno
ho goduto di + quando l'abbiamo sostituito
sopravvalutato , troppo grosso , senza agilita' duri poco


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma della pagella dell'equipe ne vogliamo parlare??
> 2
> DUE
> 
> AHAHAAHAH


Pare che raiola abbia già smentito: 1 sta per primo della classe, 2 per secondo.

Pierino docet.
Ahahah

Com'è donnarumba , ora non può farle zio mino le pagelle ?
Fantozzoooo prrr


----------



## jacky (10 Marzo 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ormai é una garanzia.
> Milan-Arsenal, Milan-Juve (una serie infinita, ne ha combinate tantissime in questi scontri), Milan-Inter (ancora con Milito, credo), ma anche un Milan-Roma.
> 
> Nelle partite che contano, che pesano, quando la pressione é alta, lui spesso va in tilt. Non regge la pressione.


L’ultimo titolo che ha vinto il Milan lo ha vinto Donnarumma
L’ultimo titolo che ha vinto l’Italia lo ha vinto Donnarumma
Sono state le mie ultime due gioie
Poi si puó dire quel che si vuole per carità…


----------



## Rivera10 (10 Marzo 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> L’ultimo titolo che ha vinto il Milan lo ha vinto Donnarumma
> L’ultimo titolo che ha vinto l’Italia lo ha vinto Donnarumma
> Sono state le mie ultime due gioie
> Poi si puó dire quel che si vuole per carità…



Abbiamo ancora i tifosi di Dollarumma ahahah


----------



## malos (10 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo ancora i tifosi di Dollarumma ahahah


Sono in buona compagnia con lo juventino Ruiu.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> L’ultimo titolo che ha vinto il Milan lo ha vinto Donnarumma
> L’ultimo titolo che ha vinto l’Italia lo ha vinto Donnarumma
> Sono state le mie ultime due gioie
> Poi si puó dire quel che si vuole per carità…



Uno cresciuto dal Milan che ha tradito il Milan: Donnarumma.


----------



## jacky (10 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo ancora i tifosi di Dollarumma ahahah


Ho scritto dei fatti non che tifo per lui
Nel calcio conta chi ti fa vincere. Non osanno chi ti fa arrivare secondo. Contano SOLO I FATTI


----------



## Giofa (10 Marzo 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> L’ultimo titolo che ha vinto il Milan lo ha vinto Donnarumma
> *L’ultimo titolo che ha vinto l’Italia lo ha vinto Donnarumma*
> Sono state le mie ultime due gioie
> Poi si puó dire quel che si vuole per carità…


Rispetto il tuo pensiero ma la parte in grassetto proprio non la capisco (e l'ho sentita tante volte). In che cosa l'avrebbe vinto Donnarumma? La gente dimentica che se Arnautovic non fosse stato in leggero fuorigioco saremmo andati a casa per la solita uscita goffa di Gigio


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Marzo 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Ho scritto dei fatti non che tifo per lui
> Nel calcio conta chi ti fa vincere. Non osanno chi ti fa arrivare secondo. Contano SOLO I FATTI


Pure il tradimento è un fatto. 
Pure averci usato è un fatto.


----------



## Rivera10 (10 Marzo 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Ho scritto dei fatti non che tifo per lui
> Nel calcio conta chi ti fa vincere. Non osanno chi ti fa arrivare secondo. Contano SOLO I FATTI



Ritorna a tifare al Cessum stadium con gli altri gobbi e non scordarti di portarti dietro Dollarumma.


----------



## danjr (10 Marzo 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> L’ultimo titolo che ha vinto il Milan lo ha vinto Donnarumma
> L’ultimo titolo che ha vinto l’Italia lo ha vinto Donnarumma
> Sono state le mie ultime due gioie
> Poi si puó dire quel che si vuole per carità…


Sinceramente ho goduto di più ieri sera che per la super coppetta


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Sinceramente ho goduto di più ieri sera che per la super coppetta



Nessuna pietà per un traditore.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Nessuna pietà per un traditore.


Mai.

Il ragazzotto mica ancora ha capito cosa lo aspetta fino alla sua distruzione.
Ha sottovalutato il milanismo.


----------



## danjr (10 Marzo 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Ho scritto dei fatti non che tifo per lui
> Nel calcio conta chi ti fa vincere. Non osanno chi ti fa arrivare secondo. Contano SOLO I FATTI


Allora, scusami se te lo dico, non hai capito cos’è il calcio e la squadra del “conta solo vincere” è un’altra. 
che poi non è assolutamente vero che conta solo vincere, sono sono squadre che non hanno mai vinto ma hanno rivoluzionato il calcio ma sono più ricordate dei mille scudetti incolore di trappattoni o allegri


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Marzo 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Tra i giornalisti/opinionisti vari, molti sono in malafede, altri non guardano le partite perciò si fidano di ciò che dicono quelli "interessati" a portare una certa narrazione del fenomeno, che è un fenomeno si ma mediatico. Da sempre noi milanisti qua nel forum diciamo che nelle grandi partite se la fa sotto e tecnicamente è scarso in alcuni fondamentali, eppure degli pseudo esperti nessuno lo aveva previsto ahahahahah
> 
> È palese che questo ragazzo non è assolutamente adatto a quei livelli ed è semplicemente figlio di una certa narrazione mediatica, dovuta esclusivamente al fatto di aver giocato titolare nel milan a 16 anni. In un momento in cui era di fatto l'unico disponibile, fisicamente già sviluppato e perciò proponibile come prima scelta. È un miracolato, letteralmente.
> 
> ...


Però quantomeno è imparziale, siamo uscite 2 volte dalle coppe esclusivamente per colpa sua, adesso è toccato al Paris.

Ma mentre da noi era in una campana di vetro, al estero la gente giudica quello che vede, non quello che gli raccontano.

Doveva andare in Francia per prendere 2,che da noi in moltissime partite avrebbe meritato, ma nessuno gli dava.

Ora è nudo, niente più campane a proteggerlo. E il Karma sta facendo quello che deve fare.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Marzo 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Però quantomeno è imparziale, siamo uscite 2 volte dalle coppe esclusivamente per colpa sua, adesso è toccato al Paris.
> 
> Ma mentre da noi era in una campana di vetro, al estero la gente giudica quello che vede, non quello che gli raccontano.
> 
> ...


Bravo.
Io Milan lille non la dimentico.


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Bravo.
> Io Milan lille non la dimentico.


Perché Arsenal? L'apoteosi fu coppa Italia con La Juventus.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Marzo 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Perché Arsenal? L'apoteosi fu coppa Italia con La Juventus.


Benatia versione bomber.


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Benatia versione bomber.


Non ci rendiamo conto della fortuna che abbiamo avuto, altri4/5 anni con questo ci avrebbe troncato la crescita come squadra.

Un Po quello che ci succede oggi con Romagnoli, con l'aggravante che l'errore del portiere è sempre decisivo.


----------



## danjr (10 Marzo 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Perché Arsenal? L'apoteosi fu coppa Italia con La Juventus.


Fu uccellato bene da un tiro dalla distanza. Secondo me abbiamo perso per colpa sua anche lo scorso anno col Manchester, sia andata che ritorno


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Non ci rendiamo conto della fortuna che abbiamo avuto, altri4/5 anni con questo ci avrebbe troncato la crescita come squadra.
> 
> Un Po quello che ci succede oggi con Romagnoli, con l'aggravante che l'errore del portiere è sempre decisivo.



Il solo fatto di non dovermi più sorbire il panzone mi solleva.


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Fu uccellato bene da un tiro dalla distanza. Secondo me abbiamo perso per colpa sua anche lo scorso anno col Manchester, sia andata che ritorno


Si vero.

Mentre a tirar fuori gli errori era come avere una lunghissima lista della spesa, chi era " infatuato" del Ragazzo si apigliava a: parata su Khedira 6 anni fa, parata contro il Napoli, e poi i più viscerali: ehm si ma se non era per lui che ha parato il 18 ( diciottesimo) capito bene? Diciottesimo rigore non avremmo superato il turno.il diciottesimo eh.


----------



## gabri65 (10 Marzo 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> L’ultimo titolo che ha vinto il Milan lo ha vinto Donnarumma
> L’ultimo titolo che ha vinto l’Italia lo ha vinto Donnarumma
> Sono state le mie ultime due gioie
> Poi si puó dire quel che si vuole per carità…



Certo che puoi pensarla come vuoi.

Donnarumma giocava nel Milan dell'ultimo trofeo. Donnarumma si può fregiare di quel titolo perché giocavano anche altri, non viceversa. Idem per la nazionale.

Non è un bel modo di intendere la meritocrazia secondo me.


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il solo fatto di non dovermi più sorbire il panzone mi solleva.


Il panzone ci dava altri problemi, ma le sconfitte sul campo c'è li dava questo cesso spacciato per diamante 24 carati.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Il panzone ci dava altri problemi, ma le sconfitte sul campo c'è li dava questo cesso spacciato per diamante 24 carati.



Il panzone era il falsario


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Marzo 2022)

Una domanda: ma i giornali nostrani che voti hanno dato?


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il panzone era il falsario


Vero, ma ci vogliono anche tifosi che i diamanti falsi se li fanno andare bene.


----------



## danjr (10 Marzo 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Si vero.
> 
> Mentre a tirar fuori gli errori era come avere una lunghissima lista della spesa, chi era " infatuato" del Ragazzo si apigliava a: parata su Khedira 6 anni fa, parata contro il Napoli, e poi i più viscerali: ehm si ma se non era per lui che ha parato il 18 ( diciottesimo) capito bene? Diciottesimo rigore non avremmo superato il turno.il diciottesimo eh.


La parata con io a Napoli la annovero tra le cose che non doveva fare


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Vero, ma ci vogliono anche tifosi che i diamanti falsi se li fanno andare bene.



Certo. Ci sono tifosi che dicono che la Juve non ruba pensa tu.


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Certo. Ci sono tifosi che dicono che la Juve non ruba pensa tu.


Perché ruba?
Ehhh ma se c'era Nedved...


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Perché ruba?
> Ehhh ma se c'era Nedved...




Ma no, non ruba solamente. Usa tutti i mezzi, soprattutto illeciti, per vincere e riesce a farlo solo in Italia.


----------

